# Sleeping Bear Dunes Or Silver Lake



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

What can you tell us about either one of these places? We're trying to come up with something for a long weekend, maybe a Wed to Sun kind of thing for July 2012. We don't know who would come with us and possibly people may join us on Fri-Sun so Silver Lake is about 5 hrs and Sleeping Bear is about 7 hours. For sure we would have some kids with us around 9-11 years old and a couple dogs. Any campground recommendations? Kids would probably like a pool. Any spots to walk to the beach from a campsite? Any hiking? Dog restrictions? Interesting things to do? What about 4 wheelers? I know some of these places have restrictions or permits required. Any info you have would be appreciated.

Randy


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I would go to Silver Lake camping with my family as a kid. I was probably 9 to 11 years old at the time. I haven't been back there since (probably 25 years ago). So, take this with a grain of salt. I've been to Sleeping Bear dunes more recently. Silver Lake has access to taking the 4 wheeler on the dunes. You'd need to add a 10 ft flag to it before they'd let you on the dunes. We would take my parents Bronco on the dunes and drive to Lake Michigan and spend the day there. It was a lot of fun. I don't think there are public places to ride on Sleeping Bear Dunes. Both places have areas where the kids can climb the dunes (at least Silver Lake did when I was a kid). 1/2 the state park at Silver Lake is on Silver Lake. So, there is a place for the kids to swim. If you are really into riding the 4 wheeler, you may have more fun at Silver Lake. Sleeping Bear Dunes is somewhat close to the Traverse City area and there are some things to do there too.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We did this trip last year and it was one of our favorites. We stayed at Silver Creek RV Resort at Silver Lake. This is one of the best campgrounds at SL in my opinion. Great heated pool and hot tub and very very clean.

I would suggest Platte River National Campground at Sleeping Bear Dunes. Very hard to get in, so you want to plan your whole trip around your reservation/availability at Platte River.

As far as the dunes at SL, We used our truck like many others do on the dunes. You will need a flag and the necessary permits. Get the dune ready pass the night before to avoid waiting in line the when you arrive at the dunes. Many people at the campground can help fill you in on the details. You can of course rent just about anything to take on the dunes.

Good luck, it's a great trip.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

You can climb the dunes, walk the beach and find swimming areas at either Sleeping Bear Dunes or Silver Lake. There are also some nice farm markets, orchards and wineries around both. Lots of lighthouses near both as well. If you want to ride the dunes you'll need to go to Silver Lake. I stayed at Silver Lake Jellystone last fall. It's a nice wooded campground located next to a mini-golf course and go-kart track, and across the road from dune buggy rentals.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks guys we're still planning. We like to get things lined up early but other folks...not so much.







No one wants to commit. Four wheelers are low on the priority since I could only take one in the bed and no one else knows what they want to do yet. We are looking at something away from town and do Silver Lake as a day trip. Our trucks are 4 wheel drive so thats good enough for us. I found a place with a lot of good reviews that is centrally located to other activities.

http://www.whiterivercampground.com/


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Up to 2-years ago we would make Silver Lake an annual week-long camping vacation and are considering going back this summer. We love camping at Silver lake, we have always stayed at Sandy Shores as they also offer dock space on Silver Lake for our boat. There is a lot to do here with the lake, the sand dunes, sand buggy rentals, swimming pool, Mac Dune rides, etc. Most people travelling to this area are avid off-roaders taking advantage of one of the only "sanctioned" off road dune riding.


----------



## luvUPcamping (Mar 1, 2012)

This is my first post on here so excuse me if I am not proper-lol We live in Northern Michigan and what we have done to get both Silver Lake and Sleeping Bear Dunes in (because we like both) is camp half way at Orchard Beach State Park. This is in Manistee. We then make a day trip to Silver Lake one day and do the Dune Rides or go to Michigan Adventure Waterpark and another day go up to Sleeping Bear Dunes and ALWAYS go to the Cherry Bowl Drive-IN for the double feature!!! We have camped at Platte River before and the kids loved it for tubing, but it is very hard to get in, esp. if you camp spur of the momment like we do. Orchard Beach sits on a ledge right above Lake Michigan, with stairways down to the beach. It is a beautiful place to watch the sunset or 4th of July fireworks. Ludington always has a beautiful state park right on Lake Michigan. All of the beaches along Lake Michigan are beautiful sandy beaches and you could not go wrong. I understand the planning issues. They like the idea of going, but don't want to commit, then it is to late for a reservation. ARG...Have fun and it will be wonderful for the kids were ever you go that side of the state.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers.com luvUPcamping! Thank you very much for the info. We went round and round and finally ended up in Ludington staying at Poncho's Pond Campground. We'll make a day trip to Silver Lake-probably throw a 4 wheeler in the bed, maybe rent a pontoon boat one day, of course the beaches, the drive-in sounds fun, we'll see. I also love Michigan. I was born in Hillsdale and still have family there though I was raised in Ohio. My uncle had a camp in Clare for years. I'll bet I've ridden most every snowmobile trail from Grayling to Munising over the years. I've rode the ice to Mackinaw Island, Houghton Lake tipup town, and rode across Whitefish Bay. Seen Taquamenon Falls frozen solid. So if you live in the UP then...I hate you! JK I'm jealous!







I would have moved there years ago but my wife is a freeze baby and wont go.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

We will be camping at Poncho's at the end of July. Hope to see you there.


----------



## luvUPcamping (Mar 1, 2012)

rsm7 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com luvUPcamping! Thank you very much for the info. We went round and round and finally ended up in Ludington staying at Poncho's Pond Campground. We'll make a day trip to Silver Lake-probably throw a 4 wheeler in the bed, maybe rent a pontoon boat one day, of course the beaches, the drive-in sounds fun, we'll see. I also love Michigan. I was born in Hillsdale and still have family there though I was raised in Ohio. My uncle had a camp in Clare for years. I'll bet I've ridden most every snowmobile trail from Grayling to Munising over the years. I've rode the ice to Mackinaw Island, Houghton Lake tipup town, and rode across Whitefish Bay. Seen Taquamenon Falls frozen solid. So if you live in the UP then...I hate you! JK I'm jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the welcome. You don't have to hate me to much-lol. I am now a troll, moving below the bridge after I graduated from college in '90. I grew up in St. Ignace, worked on Mackinac Island every summer, and camped with my family in probable every state and national forest campground in the middle and eastern UP-lol I hope I am giving some of that love of the UP and camping to my kids. My oldest is a freshmen in college at Lake Superior State U. I now live in Lewiston,near Gaylord, which you may have ridden through if you are big into snowmobiling. I would love to move back to the UP after we retire, but we will see. My extended family all lives in the Gaylord area and hate to leave aging parents right when they start to need me-lol Least I can do for them raising me. Enjoy your trip! No matter where you go the beaches are beautiful. The sunsets spectacular. The people friendly.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Stance said:


> We will be camping at Poncho's at the end of July. Hope to see you there.


Stance we'll probably be a couple weeks apart or I certainly would look you up!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ponchos Pond is a great RV Park. We have stayed there many times. 1 indoor and 2 outdoor pools, great staff, nice playground and not too far from all the fun.

Enjoy your time there. West side of Michigan has a lot to offer !!


----------

